# Heresy-Online Paint'a'thon!



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Seen this type of thing on other forums so I thought with all these great painters around why not!  
Basically the Idea Is for everyone to get their paintbrushes out over a 2 month /Quarterly period and to produce any model, unit etc to post up on a specific thread over that time period showing WIP, requesting help/advice etc. Once the deadline closes all finished work gets posted up and people vote for their top 3/5 pieces, with the winners maybe going Into a hall of fame type section?
Nice way to get motivated for painting and gives players the chance to show off a bit and get a bit of appreciation from fellow HO'ers!
Might actually make me got of my lazy arse and get painting for once! :shock: 
What say you!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

ill give it a go. im not an awesome painter though.

i havent actually painted anything or about three months!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> ill give it a go. im not an awesome painter though.


You wouldn't have to be the best painter though, I suppose the main point of the thread would be to motivate everyone to pick up their paint brushes and to Improve their own standards through helpful feedback/recognition from the rest of the HO community.
We could also have nominations for best conversion, most Improved painter etc to give everyone a chance of a place In the hall of fame! :wink: 
All feedback, Ideas welcome!
Cheers,
LongBeard


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hell yeah, I'd be all over that. I really dig the idea of different catagories as well so that members who might not feel their painting is good enough to compete against others will have a niche to go for. Hell, we could base it off the GD with all categories being used like best Fantasy mini, best Large model, Battlescene etc. Multiple entires could be possible but not required I would say. I would also say that for Best Conversion, the model need not be fully painted either, that way the judging is based purely on the conversion.


Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea sure I'll be keen to give it a go. Should be fun.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i suck, but sure!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a great idea Longbeard. 

I feel a new gallery category and main nav bar link coming on. :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

so whats the 1st model/theme?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i vote for 40k single figure


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> so whats the 1st model/theme?


Not too sure on that front, the original Idea was to open up the paint'a'thon to all HO members, something along the lines of:

Best 40k Single Minature
Best 40k Unit
Best 40k Tank/Transport etc
Best Conversion

Best WHFB Single Minature
Best WHFB Unit
Best WHFB War Machine/Chariot etc
Best Conversion

Open Category Dioramas,Forge World etc
Most Improved 40k / WHFB

Possibly spanning over a 2 month / Quartely period, I'm thinkng this way all HO members will have an In Interest within at least a single category and everyone will have the time to put In the effort and get a position within the sacred Hall Of Fame gallery! 8)
What do you guys reckon too many categories? Maybe specialise one category at a time to keep Interest up?
All feedback mucho appreciated! 
Cheers,
LongBeard


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd say go with 2 at a time per era but don't make them the same. i.e. have the 40k single mini and the 40k unit going at the same time as the whfb Warmachine/chariot and whfb conversion. Then reverse it and then do the final 2 last.

Thats just to give everybody a choice as to when they paint what.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

What i like is what the do on TWF where they go for a theme/style.

So it cold be skintones (ppl did lots of models that had large ammounts of flesh showing).
Monocrome (again ppl mucking around with limited palets of colours)
Mounted models (that cover a lot of things)
etc etc
This time round they are doing standard bearers http://warhammer.org.uk/PhP/viewtopic.php?t=28222

This i think is better than a set model type catagory as it allows ppl more freedom to paint what they want model wise AND will help ppl try, use and improve different techniques.

To me its all about helping ppl further themselves.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

One [category] (the category could be hero, or a small sqaud--does not have to be one model) at a time is best.

Stays easy that way.

Make a slighty far off dead line, and the post up and comment.

However, we shant make this a competition, feelings may be hurt even if people are humble about their poor skill, ie me.

We should have this be a "lets have tons of fun together" kind of thing, and a consturctive criticism or advice thing.

Perhaps we could make a seperate forum-area for peoples paint-a-thons.

Or we could use the W.I.P. section, as long as a label is on the thread 

(ie, for me, Anphicar's PaT: Hero) = Anphicars Paint-a-Thon: Hero.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, I am going to combine the ideas in this thread that I like best to see how others feel about it.

I say we do a quarterly timeframe with one of each category going at the same time. Like so:


Jan - March : Best 40k Single Minature and Best WHFB Single Minature

April - June : Best 40k Unit and Best WHFB Unit

July - Sept : Best 40k Tank/Transport and Best WHFB War Machine/Chariot

Oct - Dec : Best Conversion and Open Category.

We can also switch the order every year to mix it up if so required. Or perhaps having the Most Improved painter selecting the next category (with the currently completed one not eligible of course)

I would suggest that Most Improved be an ongoing thing that is voted on by all participants each quarter. Jez's idea of a separate gallery and such is spot on as well as that will generate more interest, especially if we can upload pics without need our own space or something like photobucket. I also like Sckuzz' idea of the themes but that can also be something we get into later on once we see the interest level in this.

This shouldn't be a competition at all or some people won't ever bother trying it. I like the idea of the lot of us having fun together far more. Also, a separate forum for that would be best I think but this leaves me with another question for everyone: should we do wip threads is the paintathon forum or in the current Modelling and Painting/Ongoing Projects forums? I am leaning towards having the wips in the existing forums and having only the finished entries in the Paintathon forum myself. If we do have the wips in the paintathon thread, I would also suggest that only the actual person posting the thread comment in it possibly or barring that, that all updated pics be edited into the first post in order to make it easier to see the progress back to back.

Those are my thoughts so far, please feel free to add to them


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

as much as i like wraithlord's idea's simplicity, i do like the idea of skuzz...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Im up for some of this although it will be if I happen to have a mini in the right category at the right time. ( Im tinkering with Epic Orks at the mo as I might get a game with them.)

I will let others sort out where and what, but would be happy to Finished bits in the Gallery. ( I reckon when each quarters go in to the Paintathon Gallery I should move the previous quarters into the section they would normally have gone in IE. Marines etc.)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Give us your opinions on what you would like to see in this Paintathon folks and myself and the other mods will put it all together in what we feel will be the best way to go for HO. Speak up and don't be shy, no idea will be shot down. That is a guarantee.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I speak for myself and less-skilled painters, or anyone who doesnt take to losing competitions (not in the greed sense, i the I-tried-my-hardest-and-sucked-sense) here.

I strongly suggest this not be made into a competition. 

It should be an ongoing fun-filled gentle constructive criticism/helping advice thing done in the W.I.P. section, with each persons "entry" labeled in the thread title something like "Anphicar's PaT:Hero" = (name, paint-a-thon, class.)


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Really, really, yes really like this idea. This should really help to build up the HO community as well as provide us with yet another good excuse to spend even more time with the hobby we love.

A quarterly schedule would IMHO work best, with the more fanatic builders/painters among us having heaps of time for working on all kinds of crazy stuff. As well as giving those of us that hardly have any free time (yes me) plenty of time to come up with cool stuff as well.

Although I like the whole HO-golden demon idea I think I'd be best to (at least at first) do this just for fun and as a stimulus to keep improving our skills. Although we could of course do something like an annual article/item which gives a GD-ish list of the best in each category. Like have member vote on the entries and have a small interview thingy with the winners.

As for the categories, I really like Wraithlord's division. It might be good though to include the 40K and Wh single with each quarter, as these are generally smaller projects. Thus ensuring a steady stream of new entries for every periode as well as providing us a chance to try out a new race/mini. Perhaps we could also do a special HO themed category once a year, in addition to the other cathegories of course :wink: 

Or maybe an annual category like 2000 points 40K/ WHF army?

Well that does it for my ideas, looking forward to seeing how this turns out!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

I wouldn't look to turn this into a competition. After reading Longbeard's original post i thought the general jist of it was as such - 


1) Forum member has a project for their army
2) Frum member takes before/during/after pictures and posts them up on here
3) We then give our opinions on how said forum member could improve their work at each stage


this would motivate people to start painting again, build up their confidence if they are not a good painter and then help them improve as well. The Paint'a'thon idea is to get people painting, I like that idea, but all the speak of bi monthly painting competitions i think is getting a littla out of hand. 

Remember, Heresy is a small forum with a small amount of regular posters. a small proportion of regular posters will a) have the skill and b) be bothered to paint something different up every other month and be judged rather than a personal project with tips to improve their painting.

i would prefer to see a idea more along those lines than a straightforward competition. Alternatively if you are not interested in WIPs and improvements and shit then organise a painting competition, but i cant see all that many people being bothered to enter.

we could start a sub-forum in the WIP forum dedicated to this project, or similar. but a glorified GD style competiton isnt what id like to see on here at the moment.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that as far as voting goes, we will save that only for the Most Improved at most. That will still encourage members to participate without placing a burden on them to try and paint the same as others who have more skill/been painting longer/etc. For the rest of the categories I am leaning towards just encouraging people to paint something up for them without the worry of 'competing' with each other.

That said, at some point down the road we will begin to have the competition as well I think, be it quarterly or bi-annual. It will be well marked as such and will be finished models only in a pre chosen category. This will be for the ones who really do -want- a competative style project to post their stuff against others. The standard categories in each quarter will still be available of course but won't be a competition of any kind as, like you said, many just want to post stuff to show what they have done lately.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Good idea, that way we could have a say quarterly showcase of what all of us have been doing during that periode, while those that really want to enter a compitition can do so in the quarterly/bi-annual competition with preset categories.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i would prefer a yearly/6 montlhy painting competetion on here rather than what some poeple were suggesting earlier in this thread. therefore people will not feel pressured


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am leaning towards every 6 months currently for exactly the same reason.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i think i agree that the paintathon should be your chance to paint anything you want to. Prehaps seperately someone could try running the more catagory based stuff alongside the paintathon?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, I am going to get this going come the weekend or at latest early next week. Rules for both the painting contest and the regular project categories will be posted and Jez has said he will create a separate forum for our use.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

aces.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, I have asked Jez to create a new forum for the Paintathon and the Open Categories. Once that it done I will provide links to the forum as well as the rules for entry in each.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Count me in, now to think up something cool to work on.....oh wait, I still have to finish my diorama  Ah where has the time gone......just 4 more weeks of exams :?


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

Im up for anything on here as long as there's the under 5's category for painters lol, i dont mind posting what i laughably call painting but im really looking forward to seeing how you guys who can paint do it!


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

It gives me an excuse to buy more stuff.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Can we start this in July? Gives everyone time to finish their exams. 
And is this going to be like 'A Tale of X Gamers'?

Cheers, Wolf Fang


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

nobrot said:


> Im up for anything on here as long as there's the under 5's category for painters lol, i dont mind posting what i laughably call painting but im really looking forward to seeing how you guys who can paint do it!


No way. If you join the under fives category, I'll have competition!

Unless there's a category for the blind? I might stand a chance in that one.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I cant remember exactly what A Tale of X gamers was, but i think it was like a blog..?

This does not have to be a blog. You can simply post up pictures of the finished model.

We are working on fully sorting everything out so it is pain free and easy.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

'A Tale of X gamers' comes from the popular WD articles (when WD was still useful). They follow people through the process of army building and give monthly updates. 

Cheers, Wolf Fang


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

We will most likely start the Open Catagories first off and wait till July to start the actual paintathon, as the intention is for it to be a bi-annual event (or possibly every 4 months).


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Wolf Fang said:


> (when WD was still useful)


It's still useful! 

You can light fires with it.


----------

